# Most Unusual Buildings



## nithinraju (Jan 10, 2007)

Ddo you want to see the picture of most unusual buildings.it is gorges.you will get amazed on seeing it.mans technology has developed so much.
pics


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

many funny buildings


----------



## nithinraju (Jan 10, 2007)

*nicepost yaar........*

is it a good post .reply


----------



## Pablo (Sep 13, 2002)

wow...amazing.thanks for posting.


----------



## sweek (Jan 30, 2006)

ING HQ, Amsterdam.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*WonderWorks,Orlando*



















*Believe It or Not,Orlando*


----------



## Kiryl (Mar 27, 2006)

Sopot(between Gdansk and Gdynia)/Poland


----------



## Kiryl (Mar 27, 2006)

And next from Poland:
Near Cracow.Seat of RMF FM radio station.



































indoor
















the door


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

I always thought the upside down building in Orlando was Ripleys. :S


----------

